# Saying see you later to my Moffat



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Moffat was a tiny kitten when I got her. She was quite young ... 5 weeks and I became her momma immediately. We developed a bond I had never had with any other cat. She loves me and I love her. 

My first calico. She always had problems with her litter habits but I tried and we tried to work through that. 

She's a year old. I've tried everything and spoke to behavioral specialists. I am finally at the point where I can't stand accidents anymore. Pees and poos all over the house. On the bed. Everywhere. 

I am letting my cousin have her on his farm. She will be happier there where she doesn't get in trouble for her accidents and I will miss her co much. 

This was a tough decision to make and I'm sure I will never have a bond like this again. 

Bye my Moffat. My girl. Have a great life in the barn and the fields 
Xox 
Your momma 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterseat (Feb 23, 2013)

Aw girl. You'll see her and she will find a niche ridding your cousin's farm of vile little vermin that no doubt plague it. She will be a credit to you and her species! And wow, what a life! That's the life for a cat! What an awesome solution.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

It's hard to have to make decisions like this. I hope she is happy there, and you are at peace with the decision. It sounds like the right one based on your description. Best wishes to both of you.

Years and years ago (like 30+), someone gave me a teeny kitten probably only 4 or 5 weeks old. The poor thing peed and pooped all over the house and I took it to the SPCA. (I didn't know any better at the time and was totally ignorant of cats). I have come to realize that it was just too young to be taken from it's mother. Perhaps this is what happened to this kitten. I wish her all the happiness in the world at her new home!!!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for your support it means so much to me right now. Today is the day I'm taking Moffat to my cousin. I said most of my goodbyes last night and we had a nice special moment 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

